# New workshop



## hacklordsniper (Sep 17, 2013)

Well the time came when i needed to understand that there is no place for my machines in spare bedroom, and with arriving new bandsaw and lathe its time to move.

I decided to make my garage a new workshop, im moving from 16 m2 to 42 m2.

Here are the last pictures of my current workshop that is being dissasembled at this moment for moving.

http://hacklordsniper.com/Slike_projekata/Projekt_(1)/Tokarski stroj/Slika (2).JPG
http://hacklordsniper.com/Slike_projekata/Projekt_(1)/Tokarski stroj/Slika (3).JPG
http://hacklordsniper.com/Slike_projekata/Projekt_(1)/Tokarski stroj/Slika (1).JPG
http://hacklordsniper.com/Slike_projekata/Projekt_(1)/Radna soba/DSC02260.JPG
http://hacklordsniper.com/Slike_projekata/Projekt_(1)/Radna soba/DSC02259.JPG


 New workshop will be finished in about 15 days, nicely insulated, lots of electrical outlets, separate electric connection, with AC unit for heating and cooling. In two days we managed to remove garage door, window and door, make electricity, and close garage door and window hole with new brick wall.


----------



## Sshire (Sep 17, 2013)

If the pix are of the "old one", the new shop should be spectacular. Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Sep 17, 2013)

Damm is their any money left from that 
Bank robbery look awesome


Rof}Rof}Rof}Rof}


----------



## hacklordsniper (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you for nice comments. This workshop is a birthday present from my father, a brilliant mechanic, old steam locomotive operator, constructor and what not.

Holes closed, electric installations finished partially. Tomorrow we will start to patch wall damages, sand it and install Armstrong ceiling until friday.


----------



## hacklordsniper (Sep 20, 2013)

Unfortunatey due to the cold weather with many rain its going slow... the drying time of materials is greatly increased...


----------



## hacklordsniper (Sep 29, 2013)

Electricals finished, wall sanded and ready for painting, door built in, ceiling finished. Today styrofoam insulation has been installed on floor and tomorrow comes the concrete. This step will take most time because drying of floor could last up to 3 months before laminate can be installed


----------



## Wizard69 (Oct 1, 2013)

hacklordsniper said:


> Electricals finished, wall sanded and ready for painting, door built in, ceiling finished. Today styrofoam insulation has been installed on floor and tomorrow comes the concrete. This step will take most time because drying of floor could last up to 3 months before laminate can be installed



I've been pouring concrete for the walk way in front of the house.   It is a bit like watching paint dry with the gotcha of having to time all your finishing steps just right.  

One question, how does the styrofoam impact the load rating go the concrete floor?  I've always wondered about this as obviously cars get parked on such slabs in garages, so do they make the slab thicker than normal, add more rebar or it isn't a problem?


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Oct 1, 2013)

They use styrofoam here in slabs of most new houses, a few years ago we built a house and some builders were using styro and have been told to stay away from it. Over time the slabs start cracking and it's to save money on concrete costs. Maybe if using flat styro slabs it may improve the cracking situation and give better insulation but here the use hollow type box sections to fill and take up volume to save costs for the builders when pouring slabs. My shed slab is also solid and it's 6 meters by 12 meters when I built it 6 years ago the slab cost was about $8,000. The shed with a 3x6 meter mezanine cost $9,000 built and not including power. Power will cost me another $2,000


----------



## Swifty (Oct 1, 2013)

When I had a new house built a couple of years ago, they used styrofoam under the slab. There is about 6" thickness of concrete where the garage is. It actually cost more for that type of slab, you do end up with more "beams" in the slab than conventional, where they use packing sand in place of foam.

Paul


----------



## christo4mg (Oct 4, 2013)

That is a very nice shop in the making! Best of Luck, hope to see more pictures with the machines in place!


----------



## hacklordsniper (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello, thank you for nice comments. Construction is going nice, i did not have many time to take pictures as im dissasembling my new lathe from Weiss (a biggest disapointment ever). The styrofoam used is a special styrofoam im black color where heavy weights are expected (20 mm styrofoam) and heavy steel nets. In houses typically we use white styrofoam and no steel. The concrete is 1to1 mix for this type ( 1 kg of sand and 1 kg of strong cement). In monday i will have electricians finish, inside painters finish, ceiling guys finish, outside insulation guys finish and AC unit installation ( it will be funny). Then i need to wait for floor concrete to dry, its going slow since temperature has dropped below 0celsius unexpectedly.


----------



## hacklordsniper (Oct 8, 2013)

Managed to finish the electrical works today, and cleaned everything. Missing few ceiling panels, need to order them (wrong calculation). Outside styrofoam insulation is also finished. Almost no heating needed inside with insulation.

Time to move in approximately less than 15 days


----------



## Maxx (Oct 8, 2013)

Looking good there.
I hope the man door is wider than it looks.
Big machinery likes big doors.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 8, 2013)

I think I would have left the garage door, and cathedral ceiling but personal preference, I like rustic. 
Tin


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 9, 2013)

I am used to being envious of other peoples workshops, but yours is nicer than my house .


----------



## hacklordsniper (Oct 12, 2013)

The roof is stuffed with insulation to minimize heating costs. I can proudly say its finished! Only to apply paint on outside, but on inside its finished. I spent the day assembling some things i acquired while waiting for new shop and slowly moving old thing in. Its going to be alot of work...


----------



## Shopguy (Oct 12, 2013)

Very nice. Lots of light and electrical outlets, should be about perfect when you get it all set up.  
Ernie


----------



## hacklordsniper (Oct 13, 2013)

Managed to move all old stuff in, mount a power feed on my mill and slowly arrange things. I also got a "move in" present from a friendly priest hobby machinist.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 13, 2013)

> I also got a "move in" present from a friendly priest hobby machinist.


And he felt the need to rid himself of his vises. (sorry could not resist)


Tin


----------



## hacklordsniper (Oct 31, 2013)

Finished assembly of tables and closets, also built outlets over tables for my electronics instruments. No more dozen of extension cords.

Dream of having nice, big workshop soon to be realized. Still need to finish assembling the lathe gearbox and some small things.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 31, 2013)

That is some man cave.
Tin


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Oct 31, 2013)

Now, that is a beautiful shop!!!  I love all the cabinetry.  Very nice looking.  I'm sure you'll have many enjoyable hours in there. 

Todd


----------



## hacklordsniper (Nov 3, 2013)

Its finished, all cleaned up, all on its place, mill fully assembled and head squared. Lathe fully assembled, filled with oil, gibs tightened...

Now its time to rest a few days, last 2 weeks i did not sleep, been at work from 7-17 h, then from 17 to 4-5-6 in morning moving things and assembling everything. Also got a quite of back pain, moving the lathe and mill alone was not a funny thing to do and quite alot of other heavy things. 

After rest, time to finish my small two stroke engine and enjoy my new workshop.

The end


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Nov 4, 2013)

WOAH!!!  That's simply amazing...  You lucky man. 

Todd


----------



## nevadablue (Nov 4, 2013)

What a magnificent shop! You have done an amazing job on it. Nice work. You are indeed a lucky man.


----------

